

How Forking Perl 5 Could Work - nmcfarl
http://www.modernperlbooks.com/mt/2013/01/how-forking-perl-5-could-work.html

======
nmcfarl
This is a commentary on "Perl is not Dead, it is a Dead End" which was
discussed on HN here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5049457>

